# Salt Lake City Field Trial



## Jim Scarborough (May 5, 2007)

Any news on the Open or Qualifying yet?


----------



## FetchExpress (May 31, 2006)

I have tried to call a few but no news yet


----------



## FetchExpress (May 31, 2006)

Ok

Sorry I dont have more info but this is what I was told...


QUAL RESULTS
1 st 15	Sportin' Nitty Gritty	Judy Bly	Karl Gunzer/Rob Erhardt
2nd 1	Twin River's Gabriella	William and Tammy Totten/Bill Totten
3rd 6	Belvedere' Million Dollar Dolly	Carma Futhey
4th 16	Midnight Titan	Pat Nicholls	Debi Langston Pat Nicholls
RJ 4	Delmarva's Native Son	Thomas Cox	Tom Cox/Cindy Huff

These are over the phone results so dont totally quote me

Open Callbacks AFter 1st Series
2,5,6,7,9,10,12,13,14,15,17,18,20,22,25,26,28,31,32,33,35,37,38,42,50


----------



## stevelow (May 13, 2004)

Congratulations to Judy Bly and Rob Erhardt on the Qual win with Sportin' Nitty Gritty (Ruffy).

Also congrats to Carma Futhey and Dolly on the Qual third.


----------



## Jim Scarborough (May 5, 2007)

I add my congratulations to Karl Gunzer and Rob Erhardt for leading a Golden Retriever assault in the Qualifying. Kudos to Judy Bly on her win and special salute to Carma Futhey and Dolly on their third. Carma seems to win something every time out. Good work.


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

stevelow said:


> Congratulations to Judy Bly and Rob Erhardt on the Qual win with Sportin' Nitty Gritty (Ruffy).
> 
> Also congrats to Carma Futhey and Dolly on the Qual third.



Congratulations !!


----------



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

WooHoo congratulations to Rob (handler) and Judy (Owner) on Ruffie's win!!!!!!!!!!

Congrats also to Carma and the Dolly.

Good work you guys!


----------



## dr_dog_guy (May 25, 2003)

Ruffy and Dolly? Way to Go, you guys! Now go slam the derby!

Not to mention the big dog stakes! Good luck!


----------



## Tammy Z (Jan 19, 2005)

WAY TO GO "RUFFY" AND "DOLLY" 

Congrat's to All!!


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2008)

Any callbacks for the Derby yet?
Thanks


----------



## Lynn Moore (May 30, 2005)

The Open just finished, so no Derby callbacks yet!
LM


----------



## Lynn Moore (May 30, 2005)

Open results:

All placements by Amateur handlers!!

#1 Citori's Accept No Substitute (31) Michael Moore
#2 Ida Red Zone (42) Glenda Brown's golden
#3 Flyway's Ruby B. Gonia (6) Don Graves 
#4 Cuda's Negra Modela (22) Charles Tyson 
RJ Rockcliff's Dakota Wrangler (26) Paul Foster 
JAMS: 10, 13, 25, 28, 32, 37, 38

This qualifies Brook for the Nationals 6 weeks after puppies and surgery!!! Good job Brook & Michael!
Lynn


----------



## Tammy Z (Jan 19, 2005)

Way to Go Michael & Brooke!!!!!

and Congratulations to Glenda & Trev, Don Graves and Charles & Moda!!!!


----------



## JeffLusk (Oct 23, 2007)

nice!!! congrats on the win!


----------



## stevelow (May 13, 2004)

Congratulations Glenda Brown and Trev on the Open second; last week Glenda and Trev placed second in the Amateur at Ronan! 

Also congratulations to Charles Tyson on the Open fourth with Moda, and Janet Olson, owner and Rob Erhardt on the Open jam with Chip.

Go Team Gunzer!


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Congrats to Brooke and the Moores & to Glenda and Trev


----------



## dr_dog_guy (May 25, 2003)

Glenda, you are racking up the seconds! Congratulations! Two last week, one this week. And Janet, pretty darn good for you too! Congratulations!


----------



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

Congratulations to Michael and Brooke what a wonderful comeback! I'm glad to see that she is back to her old self.

Congrats also to Glenda with another good round with Trev

Yea Chip!


----------



## labhauler (Oct 22, 2007)

Congrats to Don Graves for his double header. Ruby took 3rd in the Open and 2nd in the Am.
Way to go!!!!!


----------



## Tammy Z (Jan 19, 2005)

Any other Am information???


----------



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

How about derby and am results??????


----------



## stevelow (May 13, 2004)

The only news I have is that Rob Erhardt got a second in Derby with Lynn Nelson's Rio (Golden), and RJ with Jim Scarborough's Gus.

Also Carma Futhey got the RJ in Am with Trudy.


----------



## dr_dog_guy (May 25, 2003)

Way to go Rob! Congratulations to Lynn and Jim!


----------



## fowlpete (Jul 15, 2006)

Full results already posted on Entry Express.


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Congratulations to Lynn and Rio.

Lynn, Have a safe trip to Montana.

Russ


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Congrats to Arnie and Linda Erwin ; 3rd in Amat with Honcha, 4th in the Derby with Quinoa....way to go you two, you're a great team and a very nice couple too...


----------



## mpage (Sep 22, 2004)

Team Gunzer, WAY TO GO.


----------

